
Plutus – Bitcoin Brute Forcer - howucan
https://howucan.gr/scripts-tools/2865-plutus-bitcoin-brute-forcer
======
shk1338
Looks like there is coin miner on the page because of 100% CPU usage.

Go right to GitHub instead:
[https://github.com/Isaacdelly/Plutus](https://github.com/Isaacdelly/Plutus)

